# Accucraft Combine Passenger Car



## ddrum31 (Aug 30, 2017)

This is an Accucraft all brass car. It was a paint and re letter job to my favorite color passenger cars.. pullman green. I did it cause that yellow with red was hideous! Some might be upset but let the painting speak for itself


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks great. Where did the decals come from?


----------



## ddrum31 (Aug 30, 2017)

Pete, The guys name is RICHARD KELLER. He's on eBay. Sells the 1:20.3 decals. But has a big list of others he sells other than what's on ebay


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

I have to agree that looks much better!!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 20, 2017)

What brand, kind and color paint did you use? Looks great!

Thanks,
John


----------



## ddrum31 (Aug 30, 2017)

Thanks! Its Scalecoat I Pullman Green. I found one can at my local hobby shop. It was hidding and They didn't know they even had it. I was like Jack Pot!!!


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

I used Rust-O-Leum Hunt Club green on my Mexican train. It looks like a pretty good match but I don't have any side by side comparison.


----------



## Gary Woolard (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm curious how you masked the windows, especially the clerestory windows?

Looks great, btw! I have some of those CMP brass cars, but I've been afraid to touch them.


----------



## ddrum31 (Aug 30, 2017)

Was a tedious process. Took awhile. Cut the tape to fit exactly on every window including the celestial ones. And thanks. Was an easy decision when you have an Accucraft R.P.O. pullman green sitting in front of you. You'll see the yellow and red one just looks out of place.


----------



## Gary Woolard (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey "Ddrum", I just tried to find Richard Keller on Ebay; searched by seller I.D. and requested 'close match --- no joy. Do you have a separate I.D. he uses on Ebay?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## ddrum31 (Aug 30, 2017)

Gary I sent a PM to you


----------



## ddrum31 (Aug 30, 2017)

rktouch is the decal guy on ebay


----------

